# HQ and SIGS



## scas (11 Oct 2007)

Anyone here posted to 1 cmbg HQ and SIGS?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2007)

funny, I asked that a couple months ago.

What are you looking for?


----------



## Journeyman (12 Oct 2007)

I think John Vance is. 

Did you want to speak with him?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I think John Vance is.
> 
> Did you want to speak with him?



:rofl:

Ah, classic. We usually don't see him around too often, though


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Oct 2007)

Thats too bad Des, not a bad guy...And he liks his Orotona Toast 

He had well Umm at least 5 I can remember, who said you can't drink in a combat zone..... LMAO ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Thats too bad Des, not a bad guy...And he liks his Orotona Toast
> 
> He had well Umm at least 5 I can remember, who said you can't drink in a combat zone..... LMAO ;D



Hey, anyone who'll let me smoke while he's addressing us is good in my books


----------



## scas (13 Oct 2007)

not looking for anyone, just seeng if anyone thats out of the feild uses this site


----------



## JBP (14 Oct 2007)

I'm posted there come the end of my 3's as of Jan 29th 2008... 

I'm still very unsure of what exactly it is I'll be doing really, except I keep hearing, "It's a big building where all the siggies hang out and get tasked out to different units around the base...".... 

???


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Oct 2007)

R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> except I keep hearing, "It's a big building where all the siggies hang out and get tasked out to different units around the base..."....
> 
> ???



Not quite how it works. Once you get to HQ and Sig Sqn, you'll most likely get tasked one of the troops. One does mostly TacRad, RRBs, outdets, etc. The other generally set's up, supports, and mans a Bde CP, and the other is IS and tech support. Couple of different jobs as well, but right off your 3's, you'll probably go to TacRad or CP.

End of Jan, early Feb'll be a good time to get here.


----------



## scas (14 Oct 2007)

as long as you don't get stuck on rear party


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Oct 2007)

scas said:
			
		

> as long as you don't get stuck on rear party



True. As much as I hate Wainwright, I'm glad I'm not on rear party.


----------



## JBP (14 Oct 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Not quite how it works. Once you get to HQ and Sig Sqn, you'll most likely get tasked one of the troops. One does mostly TacRad, RRBs, outdets, etc. The other generally set's up, supports, and mans a Bde CP, and the other is IS and tech support. Couple of different jobs as well, but right off your 3's, you'll probably go to TacRad or CP.
> 
> End of Jan, early Feb'll be a good time to get here.



Is that a good time to get there because all the yearly training starts up again?!? I heard something about that too, I was hoping to go on vacation sometime shortly after I was posted but I see how that might be a problem then right?


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Oct 2007)

R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Is that a good time to get there because all the yearly training starts up again?!? I heard something about that too, I was hoping to go on vacation sometime shortly after I was posted but I see how that might be a problem then right?



End of Jan, the training schedule starts, and it's intensive. Gonna be a busy year.


----------

